# Are these correct



## Emme (Jun 10, 2014)

a cuckoo maran










and blue maran


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

good looking pair


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd defer to the MaransGuy on this one....they certain look like Marans to me but are they "correct" to the breed standard (I'm assuming that's what you are asking), I just don't know.


----------

